# Internetanbieter wechseln oder neue Hardware?



## Sneer (23. Oktober 2008)

*Vorgeschichte *: Ich habe seit ca. 1 Monat Alice, leider kann ich das mitgelieferte WLAN überhaupt nicht nutzen. Selbst wenn ich den Laptop neben dem Modem stelle kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden (manchmal bekomme ich für 1min Verbindung, aber i.d.R. ist es dann gleich wieder weg).
Dabei kann ich mich ohne Probleme in die Anschlüsse der Nachbarschaft einwählen...

Alice selbst hat mir nun ein neues Modem geschickt, was genau gleich bzw. noch schlechteren Empfang sendet. Auch bei zig Gesprächen mit der Hotline und Schriftverkehr wird mir nur unterstellt, das der Fehler bei meiner Hardware lege...

*Frage :* So, lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Was würdet Ihr machen, neue Hardware ( Fritzbox anderes Modem) kaufen, oder gleich Anbieter wechseln?
Die Geschwindigkeit und Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Alice ist ok, nur muss ich halt dieses Modem bezahlen was überhaupt nicht funktioniert. (+ ein neues priv. kaufen)

Hab mich bei anderen Anbietern umgeschaut, da schrecken mich aber schon die Vertragslaufzeiten ab...
Kennt jemand das Problem mit der schlechten Hardware von Alice und hat es irgendwie gut gelöst?


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Ist bei dir überhaupt DSL verfügbar, wurde dir das vorher schriftlich bestätigt?

Du kannst dir ja probehalber ein neues Modem kaufen und ausprobieren, vllt hilt's ja...

Dann würde ich aber das andere Modem als defekt deklarieren und das Geld zurückfordern.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Februar 2009)

was für eine Hardware haben denn deine Nachbarn bei denen du dich einwählen kannst?


----------



## Navy (26. Februar 2009)

Ein betrachten des Datenverkehrs würde vielleicht Aufschluss geben was bei Dir schief läuft. In Frage kommt auch eine WPA2-Verschlüsselung, mit der Dein WLAN-Gerät nicht klar kommt.

Wenn Du versiert genug bist, dann könntest Du tcpdump oder ethereal/wireshark unter Linux -- die Möglichkeit des Promiscuous-Modes ist unter Windows nicht ohne weiteres möglich --  einsetzen und Dir mal ansehen, was da genau passiert. Der Einsatz eines Live-Linux zum Testen der Hardware wäre unabhängig davon auch angebracht.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn du problemlos in das Netz deines Nachbarn kommst und du dich gut mit ihm verstehst, kannst du auch den Internet-Anschluss mit ihm teilen und so Geld spaaren.

Die Idee von Navy ist auch sehr gut. Falls du nicht weißt wie du den Datenverkehr mitschneidest, könntest du die Wlanconfig auch so ändern das es garnicht verschlüsselt ist (nur zum Testen nicht als Dauerbetrieb)
Wenn das klappt, versuch Wep und Wpa.

Ansonsten verrat uns welches Wlankarte du in deinem notebook / welchen Wlan stick du an deinem Rechner nutzt.


----------

